# Phil Heath Knee Injury Scare During Guest Posing Appearance



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Phil Heath Knee Injury Scare During Guest Posing Appearance By Joe Pietaro For a few moments during the NPC Colorado State Championship on Saturday evening, hardly a hush could be heard coming from the crowd. Phil Heath was barely a minute and a half into his guest posing routine before he attempted to perform a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

